

Steve Jobs is a Ninja and Carries Throwing Stars - SRSimko
http://www.fastcompany.com/1688850/steve-jobs-carries-ninja-throwing-stars

======
vessenes
This is an interesting article, which doesn't explain the answer to a basic
question: why does Japan care about personal near-field weapons for passengers
in private jets?

It's hard to understand the use cases where these are any sort of a danger to
society compared to just ownership of the jet.

~~~
ajscherer
"This is an interesting article"

It is? I'm not a good hacker, but this one didn't gratify my intellectual
curiosity at all.

~~~
scrrr
Apparently _you_ don't carry throwing stars when you travel..

;)

------
fookyong
"Steve, I'd like to complain about the piss-poor reception I get on my iP-"

 _there is a flash of movement, a pause, and my torso slides gracefully off my
waist, splatting to the floor_

------
mcritz
A gift for his friend Larry Ellison?

[http://www.pcworld.com/article/179353/ellison_the_last_samur...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/179353/ellison_the_last_samurai_in_woodside.html)

------
RBerenguel
I think Steve Jobs is our current hypnotoad:
[http://www.mostlymaths.net/2010/02/all-hail-steve-jobs-
and-h...](http://www.mostlymaths.net/2010/02/all-hail-steve-jobs-and-his-
ipad.html)

------
petervandijck
Yes, but we knew that, right?

------
devmonk
If you mean an MS DOS-programming Ninja, and then, yes he once was a Ninja.
Then he was a Grandmaster in Windows. Now he is somewhat of a red belt in
Philanthropy (see him make progress here <http://twitter.com/BillGates> ) with
a blue belt in watching his former company make horrific mistakes. But MS is
not dead yet, and he isn't either. Maybe he will get bored and take it over
again one day.

~~~
generalk
I hate to break it to you, but Steve Jobs and Bill Gates are likely two
separate people.

~~~
PatrickTulskie
Have you considered the possibility that Steve Jobs is such a good ninja that
he can also appear to be a man we all know as Bill Gates?

~~~
tdfx
I'm always amused that people on such an ostensibly geeky site have such
intense hatred for lame, geeky kinds of humor. I kind of like it, though.

